# Gas Thieves!!! Errr!



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Went to Beacon Bay to launch my boat and it wouldn't start... I had just put in 15 gallons of gas ($60.00) a couple of days ago... It was on empty.. That's the second time they have got me.. I actually think it is someone in a boat easing in late at night..

I think I found a solution after searching for 30 minutes online...

The Gas Bandit Blocker.... Two for just 9.95.. You live and learn.. I'm pretty sure they will work..

Just a heads up... Gas is getting expensive.. People will get desperate..


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Seems simple enough to do the job. I hope it works.


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

A bullet would be much cheaper!


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

ronniewelsh said:


> A bullet would be much cheaper!


*LOL X2*


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Rig up some explosive boobytrap like Mad Max


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that happened, I think we will see more of it if the price of gas keeps going up. I hope you have found the solution.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

got me at work two times outa our tank ,,, gottem back though they got greedy and came back for a third round .My off duty deputy nailed em and they are both in Victoria County lock up with all kinds of stuff on em...They started rattin on each other seems they had ben tearin stuff up and stealin all over...I guess that makes me tha winner!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

BATWING said:


> Rig up some explosive boobytrap like Mad Max


Just keep it away from the gas tank. I would leave a slightly buried board with nails sticking out on the ground next to it.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Just keep it away from the gas tank. I would leave a slightly buried board with nails sticking out on the ground next to it.


 That would be hard to do... It's in a boat lift stall at the marina..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I have fished for crappie in stalls 35 n 36 and done fair at nite there are alot of locals come n go. my friend lives there. Is it still open to public .I would not leave my miner bucket there .


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Gas bandit blocker looks simple enough---unless at some point you have to siphon your own gas---like if I run out on the lake and need to borrow some!!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

tecohorn said:


> That would be hard to do... It's in a boat lift stall at the marina..


paintball gun, lawn chair, camo, and some cold brew. Sit, drink, wait, shoot. Sounds like fun to me. :brew2:


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

bubbas kenner said:


> I have fished for crappie in stalls 35 n 36 and done fair at nite there are alot of locals come n go. my friend lives there. Is it still open to public .I would not leave my miner bucket there .


 I was hoping it was done from the water late at night since the tank is easier to get to from the water.. ... I know and met several of the crappie fisherman that frequent the stalls over the years... I have hope it was not done by a stall fisherman..

I hate thieves.. and it would be even worse if people who have a privilage to fish on private property were taking more than fish and screwing it up for everyone.. Selfish..!

Hopefully when I go back this afternoon I still have gas.. I just put in a few gallons this time..


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Gas bandit blocker looks simple enough---unless at some point you have to siphon your own gas---like if I run out on the lake and need to borrow some!!!!


Lucky for you... I always have a two gallon gas can with me at all times and some oil...

That's how I made it to the beacon bay pump yesterday...

I have helped a few boaters over the years with that can.... and helped myself once..


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> paintball gun, lawn chair, camo, and some cold brew. Sit, drink, wait, shoot. Sounds like fun to me. :brew2:


X10 on that!!!

Except a Tater Gun with laser sights might get their attention better:rotfl:


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Man sorry to hear they got your gas, guess i will find out if they got mine tonight when i get there.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the gas. Don't be surprised if its the guy in the stall right next to yours. I have had 2 tackle boxes stolen from April Sound Marina on 105 within the last year. I was thinking about hiding razzer blades under the handle then just following the blood trail to the guilty party.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Chutem!!!! chutem!!!!*


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Just put some sugar in your gas tank. That's fix them.

Seriously, shoot the SOBs
I'm sick and tired of this kind of ****.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> Sorry to hear about the gas. Don't be surprised if its the guy in the stall right next to yours. I have had 2 tackle boxes stolen from April Sound Marina on 105 within the last year. I was thinking about hiding razzer blades under the handle then just following the blood trail to the guilty party.


The guy to the right of me is a pretty shady character...???

Just kidding Meadowlark!!

I ordered those those gas bandit things... I think they will work just fine..


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

What if they take it from the fuel line near the outboard?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

And I was thinking my big cat fish net was a huge loss! Beacon bay bandits beware!!
Gofish2day, it's time to give it up on the stolen tackle boxes, just saying. The penitentiary is not worth a box of fishing gear.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

PasadenaMan said:


> What if they take it from the fuel line near the outboard?


Thats how they got me last summer.... just unhooked my fuel line and pumped it right on out....

Except, they got 40+ gallons out of me........ TWICE..... and both times I ended up in the middle of the bay with no gas and had to get towed.


----------



## tecohorn (Jun 16, 2009)

PasadenaMan said:


> What if they take it from the fuel line near the outboard?


Disconnect and pull it inside a locked storage bin... It's easy on my boat.. 30 seconds or so....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Tecohorn

When you get a chance please report to LC and/or Jim...don't know if they can do anything but maybe they can. That has got to stop....


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Just camp out in the boat or try to grig up one of those trail cameras up high.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> And I was thinking my big cat fish net was a huge loss! Beacon bay bandits beware!!
> Gofish2day, it's time to give it up on the stolen tackle boxes, just saying. The penitentiary is not worth a box of fishing gear.


 Yeah, but I know how Karl feels, I hate Thieves!!!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear . We had a similar type incident earlier in the week on our p ontoon boat so it has basically boiled down to having to go buy locking heavy duty tool boxes and cables with locks to secure the boat to the peir . I have a digital recorder with a 320 gig drive and ten cameras that I bought at Frys a few years back that I am giving John to install in our boat slip next week . It makes us crazy when we work hard all week and then go out to the boat to fish and relax and find that someone has taken or vandalized our gear . Ggggrrrrrr!!


----------



## akw96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thieves, deserve a Thieves Punishment!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

tecohorn said:


> Disconnect and pull it inside a locked storage bin... It's easy on my boat.. 30 seconds or so....


My tanks under the console and 40 gallons. My veteran buddy said that a few times back in the old days he had 500 gallons stollen from his shrimp boat overnight. Prevention is the best protection


----------

